# Hi all, new user.



## J Chapman (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi all I’m Joel, 

From NSW Australia, new to the app. 
Currently a FC and hopefully by next month a MM. looking forward to using this a bit more and seeing what’s going on around the globe! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Chaz (Mar 7, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum! We have a few brothers from Australia on here.


----------



## J Chapman (Mar 7, 2020)

Awesome to hear a few brothers are here 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 15, 2020)

J Chapman said:


> Hi all I’m Joel,
> 
> From NSW Australia, new to the app.
> Currently a FC and hopefully by next month a MM. looking forward to using this a bit more and seeing what’s going on around the globe!
> ...


Greetings and Welcome from Victoria


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 16, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## J Chapman (Mar 21, 2020)

Fraternal greetings and thank you all. 
My 3rd degree has unfortunately been postponed for at least 3 months while corona virus is around. For good reason though so I can’t complain too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2020)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------

